# Oris Aquis on Leather - Options?



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

What aftermarket leather strap options are there for the Aquis? I've done some searching here on the forum but only came up with two vendors, Combat and Toshi. As popular as the Aquis is, there must be more options. If you have an Aquis on leather, let's see'em!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Custom made in South Korea, search Oris and Aquis on Etsy.

I've a Toshi strap for the same watch. While Toshi looks great, it is straight cut, no taper, so it's less comfortable for me to wear.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks ten13th for the tip on Etsy. Below is the link for anyone else who may be looking.

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=oris%20aquis%20strap&ref=auto1&as_prefix=oris%20aquis


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Custom is your main option for the Aquis. Combat Straps (Now called Aaron Bespoke I believe) does some lovely stuff.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions but I have decided to wait and purchase a bracelet instead. Have already sent an inquiry to Topper.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

ten13th said:


> Custom made in South Korea, search Oris and Aquis on Etsy.
> 
> I've a Toshi strap for the same watch. While Toshi looks great, it is straight cut, no taper, so it's less comfortable for me to wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


This is a gorgeous combination. Superb! I have three rubber straps for my Aquis but this is giving me ideas for getting a leather alternative. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wzm4114 (Sep 30, 2016)

Have to say I don't think you can do better than the bracelet or rubber strap here... leather just looks out of place on this watch since it's a true diver, not one of the heritage offers which lend better to leather. Only thing I might consider would be stingray strap from Aaron Bespoke, those are cool.


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

wzm4114 said:


> Have to say I don't think you can do better than the bracelet or rubber strap here... leather just looks out of place on this watch since it's a true diver, not one of the heritage offers which lend better to leather. Only thing I might consider would be stingray strap from Aaron Bespoke, those are cool.


Agree. Leather straps on Divers watches don't sit well for me...


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

It looks a bit clumsy


----------



## Alwaysontime12 (Oct 31, 2017)

ten13th said:


> Custom made in South Korea, search Oris and Aquis on Etsy.
> 
> I've a Toshi strap for the same watch. While Toshi looks great, it is straight cut, no taper, so it's less comfortable for me to wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


This looks amazing ....nice job


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

moreland4 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions but I have decided to wait and purchase a bracelet instead. Have already sent an inquiry to Topper.


IMO leather straps on divers is a questionable combo, but it does look cool.
I'd get the bracelet as well.


----------

